# Grand Theft Auto IV Gone Gold



## malware (Apr 20, 2008)

During Take-Two's recent shareholders' meeting, the publisher said that GTA IV has gone gold. GTA IV has entered mass production and is ready to be on store shelves for its release on April 29th. The game is rated M for Mature and will release on the PS3 and Xbox 360. Many experts prognosticate that GTA IV will sell more than 9.5 million units, with 5.8 million units in US alone, during its global opening-week.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Weer (Apr 20, 2008)

What's the point? It's not on the PC.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 20, 2008)

pc version will probably be out in a few months


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ordered my copy for the PS3.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 20, 2008)

ordered three copys for our xbox's


----------



## Azazel (Apr 20, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> ordered three copys for our xbox's



 why 3?


----------



## Basard (Apr 20, 2008)

psssshhh... i orderred 7... JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT...


----------



## dataoverride (Apr 20, 2008)

I just ordered the one lol

360 FTW!!!!!


----------



## Weer (Apr 20, 2008)

I wish there was a PS3 emulator..


----------



## substance90 (Apr 20, 2008)

LoL, can`t wait! That will rock my 360 and it will be even better when it comes to the PC later... I`m sure it will!


----------



## powerspec (Apr 20, 2008)

I've had my copy for the 360 pre ordered for 2 months now, glad its gone gold now, can't wait till i get off work to get it that tuesday!


----------



## calvary1980 (Apr 20, 2008)

PC version is supposed to be released in October according to some French Magazine.

- Christine


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 20, 2008)

My Girlfriend's Mother works at the Sony plant in Terre Haute, they started running it Thursday.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

Parents just ordered one for the ps3, and I've had mine since Game Stop allowed preorders! Can't wait for it to come out! I'll be seeing my Movie on a thursday night, and grabbing this game Friday!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 20, 2008)

Weer said:


> I wish there was a PS3 emulator..



But there is.

wait nevermind can't find it. lol There was.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> My Girlfriend's Mother works at the Sony plant in Terre Haute, they started running it Thursday.



They have a sony plant in Terre Haute?!?! I didn't know about that one! Guess My home town does have something in it...


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 20, 2008)

i hope they release a pc version! 
and they wonder why gaming on pc is dieing...no titles


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont believe for a second that pc gaming is dying - i would put it as 'slow'

I think the PC games market is already flooded with ideas that have already been taken hence its harder to come up with a game. 

Like what people say about CoD4 - its literally CoD2 but dressed up to look more modern but the engine itself is still the same which means that Infinityward are actually selling the same game to us....

I think the MMORPG market might get a few nice additions soon or at least im hoping they will but the FPs arena has been saturated Quake, UT, BF2, FEAR, Moha, CoD, CSS, GRAW - etc.

new games will come out but they will take looonnng. 

personaly i cant wait until a new FPs comes out - getting sick of playing just guildwars & CoD4 all the time & ive already stopped playing stock maps completely on CoD4



Bored To Death....


Eclipse


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 20, 2008)

Have had my PS3 Special Edition on reserve for a long time now....I can't wait!


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 20, 2008)

Got my PS3 version preordered


----------



## Millenia (Apr 20, 2008)

Weer said:


> What's the point? It's not on the PC.



Quoted for the fucking truth.

It took them 8 months to get San Andreas on the PC after the PS2 release so we'll see how this goes. Really looking forward to it, anyways.


----------



## Exavier (Apr 20, 2008)

and even eight months on, you can sometimes feel the awkwardness of the port..
like, the controls at points..


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 20, 2008)

We i have both 360 and PS3 but i will more likely just get it for the PS3 (My 360 is not hooked up and am to lazy to hook it up).

If there is a PC version, by the time that comes out no one would really care anymore. But i don't think PC gaming is dying.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> They have a sony plant in Terre Haute?!?! I didn't know about that one! Guess My home town does have something in it...



http://www.sonydadc.com/opencms/opencms/sites/am/About_Us/Americas_Facilities/

Yep, one in Terre Haute on North Fruit Ridge.  They actually bought another building across the street from it.  The current building is being converter to do all Blu-Ray and the second building is going to be their DVD and CD manufacturing facility.  I guess they currently can't keep up with the Blu-Ray demand.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 20, 2008)

Going gold don't mean all that much if any thing.  Nice to know Rockstar is getting some cash in though..


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> http://www.sonydadc.com/opencms/opencms/sites/am/About_Us/Americas_Facilities/
> 
> Yep, one in Terre Haute on North Fruit Ridge.  They actually bought another building across the street from it.  The current building is being converter to do all Blu-Ray and the second building is going to be their DVD and CD manufacturing facility.  I guess they currently can't keep up with the Blu-Ray demand.



wow, that brings back some memories of my home town! I still remember that street! I wouldn't think they could keep up with blu-ray demand ether... up 351% in sales... my god!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 20, 2008)

ive never actually watched a br movie is the IQ really that much better than regular dvd and hd dvd...? all i have seen are the instore demos like at bestbuy and such...they look nice but just thought i would ask before i invest in a br player.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 20, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> ive never actually watched a br movie is the IQ really that much better than regular dvd and hd dvd...? all i have seen are the instore demos like at bestbuy and such...they look nice but just thought i would ask before i invest in a br player.



Yes, the IQ is noticeably better than regular DVDs.  Is it good enough to warrant the price of the player?  No, not in my opinion.  The only reason I went Blu-Ray was because it came with my PS3.  Otherwise, regular DVDs are good enough.  The IQ isn't any better than HD-DVDs, HD-DVD provides the same HD content as Blu-Ray.  However, HD-DVD is dead, so I wouldn't consider buying it at this point.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 20, 2008)

I definantly notice when im watching br vs dvd. Then again I guess I would on a HDTV, huh.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't put into words how much I want this game (sad but true, lol). Can't wait. Checked my order on play the other day. Was interested to see when I had pre-ordered it. Was thinking, yeah it was spring 07 or something.
Turns out I ordered it 18th May 2006  .

Can't believe I have waited this long. Have had to make do with:

Crackdown
Saints Row

None are a patch on the GTA series.

Hope we get em early


----------



## shoman24v (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone know if this will run native 1080p?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 21, 2008)

shoman24v said:


> Anyone know if this will run native 1080p?



very unlikely the gta series have never been very graphical imo


----------



## shoman24v (Apr 21, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> very unlikely the gta series have never been very graphical imo


If you say it won't be graphically intense then I don't why 1080p isn't possible.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2008)

According to xbox.com it is 720p. Most games are. There are only a few PS3 and 360 games which run 1080p nativley.
Dont forget, most people sit at a distance which makes the difference between 720p and 1080p negligible.

Its gonna look a damn sight better than san andreas tho.

It actually makes it hard to play original xbox/ps2 games when they look so bad. lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2008)

shoman24v said:


> If you say it won't be graphically intense then I don't why 1080p isn't possible.



GTA games still push the hardware. But when you stand there in gta iv. it will be the amount on screen, not the perfection of the graphics that will make your jaw drop.

100's of people all goign about their own thing. Loads of buildings. Zero load times. Much further viewing distance (hopefully no more crappy pop-ins and disapperaing road/scenery at high speed)

It has always been like that. If you compare the graphics of game like DOA and the amount on screen, compared to the size of San andreas... You probably get the idea


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 21, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> GTA games still push the hardware. But when you stand there in gta iv. it will be the amount on screen, not the perfection of the graphics that will make your jaw drop.
> 
> 100's of people all goign about their own thing. Loads of buildings. Zero load times. Much further viewing distance (hopefully no more crappy pop-ins and disapperaing road/scenery at high speed)
> 
> It has always been like that. If you compare the graphics of game like DOA and the amount on screen, compared to the size of San andreas... You probably get the idea



good point...even though it doesn't compare to more graphically intense games such as crysis or cod4 there is always allot of detail and allot going on.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 21, 2008)

The bad thing about MS, and really the thing I hate about their advertising is that they label games like GTA IV as 1080p...The game was made in 720p, and that's its native. I'm actually surprised they haven't been sued yet!

PS3 games don't do this advertising...It's quite OBVIOUS that any game will scale to 1080p, but don't put f'ing 1080p on the box unless it's native...It's just false advertising! Doesn't that remind you of something else, "Vista Certified"... MS is quite good at false advertisement.

Check out the back of one of your Xbox 360 games sometime! Lawsuit coming soon!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 21, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> My Girlfriend's Mother works at the Sony plant in Terre Haute, they started running it Thursday.



Depending on pay and what's open, I should ask you to hook me up and get me away form that nazi concentration camp i call work.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 21, 2008)

I cant wait to play this game. 















And store stuff in my safety deposit box. XD


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol. Take a look at this. Don't know if it is true or not, but it would be freakin' hilarious if it was. *regards the prostitutes in the game*
http://seriouslynews.com/gta-iv-prostitute-to-look-like-hilary-clinton


----------



## Dangle (Apr 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> The bad thing about MS, and really the thing I hate about their advertising is that they label games like GTA IV as 1080p...The game was made in 720p, and that's its native. I'm actually surprised they haven't been sued yet!
> 
> PS3 games don't do this advertising...It's quite OBVIOUS that any game will scale to 1080p, but don't put f'ing 1080p on the box unless it's native...It's just false advertising! Doesn't that remind you of something else, "Vista Certified"... MS is quite good at false advertisement.
> 
> Check out the back of one of your Xbox 360 games sometime! Lawsuit coming soon!


MOS DEF!!! I can't tell you how often I hear noobs telling me CoD4 or GoW can output 1080P. /slap


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> The bad thing about MS, and really the thing I hate about their advertising is that they label games like GTA IV as 1080p...The game was made in 720p, and that's its native. I'm actually surprised they haven't been sued yet!
> 
> PS3 games don't do this advertising...It's quite OBVIOUS that any game will scale to 1080p, but don't put f'ing 1080p on the box unless it's native...It's just false advertising! Doesn't that remind you of something else, "Vista Certified"... MS is quite good at false advertisement.
> 
> Check out the back of one of your Xbox 360 games sometime! Lawsuit coming soon!



Where did you see this. All I can see on the xbox website is 720p?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just read the Official UK xbox magazine review.... OMFG!


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 21, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Where did you see this. All I can see on the xbox website is 720p?



I'm talking on the back of the game box, not a website.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> I'm talking on the back of the game box, not a website.



Where have you seen the back of the game box?


----------



## mandelore (Apr 21, 2008)

lol, all the games should be for the pc, then just stripped down a bit and ported to consoles, that way us pc guys dont get shite crappy games that are designed to run on consoles, rather than the awesomeness that is the pc (well some of our pc's anyways)


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 21, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Where have you seen the back of the game box?



I said games LIKE GTA IV, not GTA IV...THere are tons of games that advertise this, and aren't truly native.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 21, 2008)

For example:






Halo 3 doesn't run native HD (by Bungie!)



> The latest Bungie Weekly Update has Luke Smith confessing that in fact, Halo 3 doesn't run *natively at 720p like all other Xbox 360 games.*



The above is blatant false advertisement.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> For example:
> 
> Halo 3 doesn't run native HD (by Bungie!)
> 
> ...



Oh ok fair enough. Thought you meant GTA in particular.

Don't forget though its doesn't say native resolution. They are supposed to be the supported outputs. Which are true. You will probably be able to output GTA at 1080p, like it will probably say on the box. It just wasnt designed at that resolution.

We never get told the native resolution for PC games and you got people running games at 1920x1200 when the designers may have only designed the game at 1280x800 resolution.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 21, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Oh ok fair enough. Thought you meant GTA in particular.
> 
> Don't forget though its doesn't say native resolution. They are supposed to be the supported outputs. Which are true. You will probably be able to output GTA at 1080p, like it will probably say on the box. It just wasnt designed at that resolution.
> 
> We never get told the native resolution for PC games and you got people running games at 1920x1200 when the designers may have only designed the game at 1280x800 resolution.



Lol every PS3 game lists the native resolution...It's blatant false advertising. Of course every game will scale to 1080p...

Put it this way, if you have a 1080p TV and you go out and buy a game that says 1080p and you can obviously see it's not...That's a no no...I've been very pissed over the situation...


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 21, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Oh ok fair enough. Thought you meant GTA in particular.
> 
> Don't forget though its doesn't say native resolution. They are supposed to be the supported outputs. Which are true. You will probably be able to output GTA at 1080p, like it will probably say on the box. It just wasnt designed at that resolution.
> 
> We never get told the native resolution for PC games and you got people running games at 1920x1200 when the designers may have only designed the game at 1280x800 resolution.



Also, GTA in particular won't be 1080p native. If it is I will wonder if they have came out with a new type of DVD-9, because I know for a fact they won't fit a game the size of GTA on a DVD-9 disc that is native 1080p (especially with optional install).


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Also, GTA in particular won't be 1080p native. If it is I will wonder if they have came out with a new type of DVD-9, because I know for a fact they won't fit a game the size of GTA on a DVD-9 disc that is native 1080p (especially with optional install).



optional install?


----------



## ktr (Apr 21, 2008)

some awesome new screenies came out today...
























Wow, at the blood. That looks a tad freaky.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 21, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> optional install?



As far as I know, the 360 version has an optional install.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> As far as I know, the 360 version has an optional install.



Whatever that means??


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 21, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Whatever that means??



By installing content from a game on the console's HDD it will decrease load times, and in general all of your games will run faster under load screens.


----------



## Dangle (Apr 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Also, GTA in particular won't be 1080p native. If it is I will wonder if they have came out with a new type of DVD-9, because I know for a fact they won't fit a game the size of GTA on a DVD-9 disc that is native 1080p (especially with optional install).


Unless there is HD Pre-rendered Video the game _will not_ take up anymore space on a DVD if the Xbox360 could output 1920x1080.


----------



## Ravenas (Apr 21, 2008)

Also, as far as I know, these are the only native 1080p games on the Xbox:

[native 1080p] Boogie Bunnies [Xbox Live Arcade]
[native 1080p] Street Home Court
[native 1080p] Virtual Tennis 3

Could be more, but who knows. The list that say 1080p on the back of the box is much greater though...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dangle said:


> Wrong.  Unless there is HD Pre-rendered Video the game wont take up anymore space on a DVD if the Xbox360 could output 1920x1080.



It would if all the textures were designed for 1080p cus they'd be bigger.

And I though most/if not all games use the HDD for cache?


----------



## ktr (Apr 21, 2008)

Only cut scenes can be pre-rendering (like movie), but textures for actual game play will have to be compressed. Any ways, GTA4 is 720P, but possibly could be unscaled to 1080i/p.

EDIT: a little Q&A with R* from IGN:

How do you fit so much detail for such a large city onto a single disc?

Garbut:We have some very sophisticated compression algorithms that are working some black magic on the data. We're used to squeezing a lot onto a disk.


----------



## ktr (Apr 21, 2008)

Even more new pic....


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone else think the graphics are.. meh? Then again I dont think any of the GTA games ever really looked good I was just expecting more.


----------



## ktr (Apr 21, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Anyone else think the graphics are.. meh? Then again I dont think any of the GTA games ever really looked good I was just expecting more.



I don't think R* puts effort providing clean screenies to the media. Some of the clips in the trailers look sweet, and some look not so sweet. But GTA always been gameplay over graphics.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 22, 2008)

well i must say that from the ss it looks allot better than the others so far!


----------



## Dangle (Apr 22, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> It would if all the textures were designed for 1080p cus they'd be bigger.


No.  The texture resolutions would be the same.   You can take any game out today and output up to 2650x1600 and texture resolutions from the source will not change.

Texture Resolution and polygon count has absolutely nothing to do with output resolution.


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 22, 2008)

I want to see some GTA IV gameplay. Is there any out yet?


----------



## TUngsten (Apr 22, 2008)

I think this GTA looks pretty damn amazing compared to the previous ones. I've always gotten tired of the graphics long before I finished the games...


----------



## ktr (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is a some what new screenie (its a few days old, but this one is in much better quality).


----------



## ktr (Apr 22, 2008)

New Q&A with Sam Houser.

http://www.1up.com/do/feature?pager.offset=0&cId=3167500

I think he prefers the ps3?!?!


----------



## ktr (Apr 23, 2008)

Even more pictures!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2008)

Damn I'm just going to rent a PS3 with this game for a weekend.....I don't really want a console but I want to play some fresh GTA.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 23, 2008)

ktr said:


> New Q&A with Sam Houser.
> 
> http://www.1up.com/do/feature?pager.offset=0&cId=3167500
> 
> I think he prefers the ps3?!?!



The magic words

"The strength of the 360 is a very, very accessible, familiar, effective environment to work in. You're making the game from the get-go, everyone understands its PC environment -- boom, off we go"

PC IS COMMING!!!!!


----------



## Dangle (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks KTR!


----------



## ktr (Apr 23, 2008)

Well there is so much leaked footage now...

This one is spoiler free. Great quality

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2Fpunltwh8

Shotgun rampage. meh quality

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/206882.html

Another...

http://rapidshare.de/files/39207388/gta_336.avi.html

http://www.ineed2getaway.co.uk/gtagameplay1.mp4


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Dang, i can't watch the footage right now. I am in school. How its real and not a fake.


----------



## ktr (Apr 23, 2008)

Mostly the game has been released in the pirating scene for the 360, and I have heard some Australians got their ps3 copy early.

Edit: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=284473

most of the vids can be found there.


----------

